# Macro and China



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

So I was playing around with the Macro setting on my camera, and decided that China was my subject. What do you think of my all-star model???


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are allright! :0) Beautiful subject matter!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the eyeball looking back at you! :biggrin:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Weird, when I click on the thumbnails, my whole computer screen goes black!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's weird. Mine did too. No idea why!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is going black too - must be an issue with the site....


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup it has got to be the site, I tried on 2 different computers, beside my desk top!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's a couple of Duckie too!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

They're showing up black again...I don't understand it.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Me neither. But cute pictures anyways!!!:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute! And I love that you named a dog Duckie! I wanted to name my next dog "Kitty", but my husband thought that was mean. :biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

HAHA We knew a pitbull with the name Kitty. He was a huuuuge baby! And I thought it was such a creative name.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm getting the black screen, too.. but good looking pup


----------

